# Problems with Dish PVR and latest software??



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Hey all. just looking to see if anyone else is having this problem. 

I have a 501 and just got the new software download (the one that adds the same channel as broadcast for the locals, and some other neat functionality with managing the pvr recordings).

Since i got the download I have experienced the following issues.

Lost programs, Live show being recorded STOPs recording if a recorded program is deleted. (plus the usual system freezes that take a unplug/plugin to restore the system.(I had this BEFORE the new software))

1) is anyone having any combinations of the above issues?

2) anyone know of a way to downgrade to the previous software version??



Thanks, and it's great to have found dbstalk.com.... should have looked for it MUCH earlier...



John


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I dont have a 501, but I just wanted to walcome you to DBSTalk.COM! :hi:


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Thanks! appreciate the welcome. I'm already learning how much I didn't know! and I thought i knew a bit about E*.....sheesh!


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

sorahl, anytime you get a new download from Dish, make your receiver reset by holding down the power button on the receiver for about 5 seconds. You will see the red record light come on, at that point release the power button. 

This is a known issue with the 501, it seems to lose it's brains everytime it gets a download. Also, it's a good idea to do a reset on a regular basis, say every other week or so.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Thanks! I'll do that tonight. Just checking tho, this reset won't do anything to the data stored the hard drive, right? 

Thanks!

John


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sorahl _
> *Thanks! I'll do that tonight. Just checking tho, this reset won't do anything to the data stored the hard drive, right?
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


Nope, it won't affect your recordings. Just hold down the power button until the picture freezes then the screen goes blue. Let go and the 501 will reboot. It takes a few minutes so be patient. I do this every other week as well, just as a precaution.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Thanks! I did this tonight and will do so each week. It will be interesting to see if the issues continue.

John


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

You know they will... :angel:


----------

